# MI Herf V



## shaffej3 (Apr 24, 2005)

The new date for the Michigan Herf V is now set for Saturday 9-24-05 at 3pm and will last until 1-3am. The last event was a huge success as usual. We had a whopping 30 people show up last herf. This event is held at the Creole Cigar Factory 406 S. Washington Sq, Lansing, MI 48933. This may be your last chance to see Nicholas rolling before he goes home (to the Dominican) to start our factory. This is a no cost event. We will probably have another cookout because the last one went over very well. Don't miss this opportunity to see one of the best master roller/blenders in the world (Nicholas Pena). I guarantee you will not be disappointed if you can make this herf. This is one of the best herfs around. If you have any questions feel free to email me at [email protected] or call me at 1-866-662-4427 or 517-267-1474.  I can't wait to see you at the herf.

I will have a first for everyone in attendance. Nicholas will be rolling some cigars from scratch. You will like this! He has never done this at any herf. I thought we would give you an extra special treat since he will only be in Michigan for 2 more months. I can't wait to see all of you again. This will give you an opportunity to see the cigars being made before they go into the mold. You will get to see it all

Jason


----------



## shaffej3 (Apr 24, 2005)

Please email me if you plan on attending the herf on saturday. I need to make sure that I have enough food. If you are bringing someone, let me know that also. Thank You, Jason
[email protected]


----------

